# Empire of Dirt



## MRGisevil (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.empireofdirt.net/

Looks cool. I love Magic in the winter, excited to see what it'll afford in the summer months


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2007)

Hopefully they can make it happen.  This late start isn't very encouraging.


----------



## SnowRider (Jul 23, 2007)

*magic mtn mountain biking!*

http://www.empireofdirt.net/

i cant wait! i hope i can get up there at some point when it opens.


----------



## molecan (Aug 13, 2007)

Its a shame they never got this off the ground.   The pass cost was low, and the runs long.  
Let's hope for next summer.


----------

